# Home from thyroid surgery



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all!

Had a total thyroidectomy Friday the 13th at 830. Surgery went till 1pm because my thyroid was totally wrapped around my windpipe. My throat was very sore on the inside. Not the incision site. Nurse said because of the breathing tube. Morning after surgery they started me on synthroid 100mcg and 1000 mg of calcium. My levels got lower and lower during my stay. On a soft diet which I actually enjoy. I was up Sunday morning. Changed from morphine to percocet on Saturday morning morphine gives me headaches. By Sunday night I was home resting. I got up Monday morning with a raspy voice but returned calls for work, registered for college courses, worked a couple of hours at home. Other than the sore throat and stiff neck I feel great. The amazing part is I can breathe. Before the surgery I would be exhausted by 130 pm sleep till 5 up till 10 up and down all night and exhausted in the morning for work. I couldn't catch my breath or get a cleansing one. Now that is over. I feel energized little pain sore throat getting better voice still scratchy. I am so excited. I am glad I got the entire thing removed. Hope to get back to running in the next week or two. Thanks for all your support! I go back to doctor 8/26 so will post all my before/ after test results. Won't know about pathology report until Thursday will post when I get that.


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

carrierobinfl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had a total thyroidectomy Friday the 13th at 830. Surgery went till 1pm because my thyroid was totally wrapped around my windpipe. My throat was very sore on the inside. Not the incision site. Nurse said because of the breathing tube. Morning after surgery they started me on synthroid 100mcg and 1000 mg of calcium. My levels got lower and lower during my stay. On a soft diet which I actually enjoy. I was up Sunday morning. Changed from morphine to percocet on Saturday morning morphine gives me headaches. By Sunday night I was home resting. I got up Monday morning with a raspy voice but returned calls for work, registered for college courses, worked a couple of hours at home. Other than the sore throat and stiff neck I feel great. The amazing part is I can breathe. Before the surgery I would be exhausted by 130 pm sleep till 5 up till 10 up and down all night and exhausted in the morning for work. I couldn't catch my breath or get a cleansing one. Now that is over. I feel energized little pain sore throat getting better voice still scratchy. I am so excited. I am glad I got the entire thing removed. Hope to get back to running in the next week or two. Thanks for all your support! I go back to doctor 8/26 so will post all my before/ after test results. Won't know about pathology report until Thursday will post when I get that.


Congrats on the successful surgery! How long did you have a thyroid problem and what all symptoms did you have? Were you on meds prior?


----------



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi JayQ all that information is posted in the newbie introductions under my post I am so excited. I noticed in your post the anxiety and trouble breathing. I had the same thing and it got progressively worse. My growth on left thyroid was big enough to have surgery on it's own but when I was in surgery they found it was even bigger than on ultrasound and more complex. My thyroid was definitely the reason I could not breathe. I will post all my labs when I get them next doctors appointment. This was never a level issue for me but the symptoms were killing me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carrierobinfl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had a total thyroidectomy Friday the 13th at 830. Surgery went till 1pm because my thyroid was totally wrapped around my windpipe. My throat was very sore on the inside. Not the incision site. Nurse said because of the breathing tube. Morning after surgery they started me on synthroid 100mcg and 1000 mg of calcium. My levels got lower and lower during my stay. On a soft diet which I actually enjoy. I was up Sunday morning. Changed from morphine to percocet on Saturday morning morphine gives me headaches. By Sunday night I was home resting. I got up Monday morning with a raspy voice but returned calls for work, registered for college courses, worked a couple of hours at home. Other than the sore throat and stiff neck I feel great. The amazing part is I can breathe. Before the surgery I would be exhausted by 130 pm sleep till 5 up till 10 up and down all night and exhausted in the morning for work. I couldn't catch my breath or get a cleansing one. Now that is over. I feel energized little pain sore throat getting better voice still scratchy. I am so excited. I am glad I got the entire thing removed. Hope to get back to running in the next week or two. Thanks for all your support! I go back to doctor 8/26 so will post all my before/ after test results. Won't know about pathology report until Thursday will post when I get that.


Yes; I call that faux myasthenia gravis. All the muscles in my body "relaxed" but specifically the muscles surrounding the lungs, the heart, the uterus and bladder. All the muscles were affected though. It was such a relief to be able to expand and contract those lungs again.

You sound great. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

ok...I've got a question....before your surgery did they do a sonogram and if so, were they able to tell in advance that your thyroid was wrapped around your windpipe?

I have often suspected this of myself too due to sporadic lung and breathing difficulties as well as some oddball aches and pains in my upper chest/lower neck area but they have never said anything about it during any of my sonograms. Just curious.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

carrierobinfl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had a total thyroidectomy Friday the 13th at 830. Surgery went till 1pm because my thyroid was totally wrapped around my windpipe. My throat was very sore on the inside. Not the incision site. Nurse said because of the breathing tube. Morning after surgery they started me on synthroid 100mcg and 1000 mg of calcium. My levels got lower and lower during my stay. On a soft diet which I actually enjoy. I was up Sunday morning. Changed from morphine to percocet on Saturday morning morphine gives me headaches. By Sunday night I was home resting. I got up Monday morning with a raspy voice but returned calls for work, registered for college courses, worked a couple of hours at home. Other than the sore throat and stiff neck I feel great. The amazing part is I can breathe. Before the surgery I would be exhausted by 130 pm sleep till 5 up till 10 up and down all night and exhausted in the morning for work. I couldn't catch my breath or get a cleansing one. Now that is over. I feel energized little pain sore throat getting better voice still scratchy. I am so excited. I am glad I got the entire thing removed. Hope to get back to running in the next week or two. Thanks for all your support! I go back to doctor 8/26 so will post all my before/ after test results. Won't know about pathology report until Thursday will post when I get that.


Congrats!!! So glad you are feeling good and able to breathe again! I know the feeling-had mine out in June and boy oh boy, feels good to breathe and actually get good sleep again! I was so scared I would not get my voice back though, my kids really got a kick out of my inability to yell at them, LOL! Well, it is back to normal now  Hope you continue to heal quickly and feel awesome!


----------



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

Last night had to take pain meeds rushing recovery! Still sleeping good now in own bed. As for ultrasound I did have one the measurements are on the newbie introduction page. Sorry I don't have my medical file with me. Originally told was crushing trachea?? When I speak to surgeon I plan on asking more questions about size shape whereabouts... I switched my morning shake of milks and fruits to whey protein. I have also added a zico coconut water to my nightly regime as it has seemed to help with the dehydration issue I had been having. I love coffee and I refuse to give it up! Anyone know of any reason why I should? Calling tomorrow to see if labs are in will ask my nurse to fax me all my lab work and post it here.


----------



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

As for the screaming at the kids(boys ages 7,12,17) I didn't realize I couldn't scream until I tried to. They said I sounded like a cartoon character. SO now I bang a pot with a big metal spoon. Hey it works they don't like it so they avoid anything that would cause me to do it. My 2 Great Danes and retired Greyhound love it I think they think it's a dinner bell. LOL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

carrierobinfl said:


> As for the screaming at the kids(boys ages 7,12,17) I didn't realize I couldn't scream until I tried to. They said I sounded like a cartoon character. SO now I bang a pot with a big metal spoon. Hey it works they don't like it so they avoid anything that would cause me to do it. My 2 Great Danes and retired Greyhound love it I think they think it's a dinner bell. LOL


Pretty funny!

Glad you are feeling better.


----------

